# The Hammer of the Underworld



## Wraithguard (Jul 9, 2005)

Necronum stands on a scorched hilltop, flanked by a batallion of Elves. He has just led them to victory as they fought forth through the spiders of Mirkwood and is now but a short distance from their objective of Dol Guldur. His mighty swords are scarred and dented as the blood of the slain drips from their razor ends. His armour is worn and the shortbow he recieved from the Rohirrim is broken. The Elves begin to set up a defensive perimiter when a messenger approaches him and gives him a letter. "It is a message from Lothlòrien, sir. It is supposed to be urgent." "It will have to wait my friend. The destruction of the cursed tower is more important than whatever this is." He then gathers a party of 13 Elves and begins to advance forward.


----------



## Wraithguard (Jul 9, 2005)

They press on until the reach the base of the tower, yet they see nothing around it. "Perhaps they have fled." one of the Elves says. "No, they would not abandon a place of power so quickly." As they speak a scream of pain emits from the rear as they turn to see a bloody helmet where one of the Elves once stood. "This must end!" He pulls a strange device out of his side-pack. "I want you to place this at the bottom of the tower, ignite the string, and run." The Elf runs forward and does as he was ordered and within minutes there is a fiery explosion as the base of the tower is torn from beneath it and it collapses upon itself. "Good. Now we shoud return to the camp and I will tend to other matters."


----------



## Alatar (Jul 10, 2005)

A battilion of archers stood by the gate, bows bent, Eagil was amoung them, " Now remember" he said, "when the frist things come through that door, wait till they are nearly upon us, so that we catch them in the volley." he had his bow bent back to his ear, surely the sortie would come soon, if the orc's stayed where they were they would get starved out soon.
Suddenly, from the main gate and a dozen hidden ones, Orc's poured out, tall they were,nearly man high, the elite of the enemy, saved for the last resort.
Now through the main gate came beasts of horn and hide, saved from the time of darkness, before the stars shone. They were great, their legs as tall as the Elves, their horns were scimiters, and their great tails were as longand as strong as the cold drakes of the north.
" Fire!" he yelled, and the Orc's fell.
The beasts however would not stop, and chared towards the lines, driven mad by the arrows.
" For the eyes! Aim for the eyes! Fire!" another volley, this time sevral of them fell, though still four were left, only 100 ranga away.
" Fire at will!" Three of the beasts fell, but one charged right at the battilion. " Steady," he yelled " For the trees" the archers swung nimbly up to the thick canopy above their heads, Eagil losed his arow at it, priecing one eye then swung up.
The beast crashed trew the forest, to be slain by some other Elf maybe, but for now, for the Elves in the trees, there biggest problem were the company of Olag-Hai that had ran down the gate.
" Stay in the trees" he ordered " We will shoot them down, ready, rember, go for the eyes, aim, Fire at will!" 
Most of the arrows bonced of the black armour of the trolls.


----------



## Gúthwinë (Jul 16, 2005)

Farlain was acting crazy. He jumped right into battle slicing and the whizzing of his axes was loud, he then got the sign he should pull back when a troll came bounding up." Stinkin Creature." he muttered then ran next to the archers. He bumped into a, what he thought, was the commander." Eh? Oh, Hello." he then sliced of the head of a orc. All of the sudden an arrow clipped his ear and another one heading for Eagil....


----------



## Alatar (Jul 16, 2005)

Eagil looked down from the tree, what was that elf doing? Axesmay be the only thing that would stop a troll, but going after fifty on your own? That was suide.
He jumped down from the tree, then the Elf ran into him, by now some archerwerefiring at them, one clipped the other Elf, the other embeded itself in Eagil's arm.
" Get into the tree!" He hissed, grimly pulling out the arrow.
He turned around-
into two trolls that had followed him.
Eagil was stuck, he could not run, as he was cornered in. he could not fight two of them with a wounded arm, it was like the battle under stars again. he was there, the blood around him, Telidivoslain, and the desending claw. Then he was saved only by the rising of the sun, but here there would be no such help, even the suin could not stop thwe oglog-hai.
Then the tower exploded.
Rocks fell from the sky, killing defenders, and the woods burnt, forcing the attacker to flee.
" Retreat" he yelled, and the Elves melted into the woods, the trolls were also gone.
Eagil fled into the forest.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jul 17, 2005)

*Um... will this still work? *

Nocronum? You there?

Why did you not take me with you into battle? *She had been waiting for him to return, anger and worry not giving her any peace.* You know I can fight almost as well as you and can defend myself quite well now! Do you not remember that I have something you do not? *Her blue eyes flashed as she spoke. For anyone to look at her they would see the tall, thin form dressed in a simple brown shirt and loosely fit ridding pants. Jet black hair looked like it had been pulled back hurriedly for small strands were blowing across the Elf's fair, though now slightly pink face. She stood with her arms crossed and her feet set firmly to the ground waiting his reply.*


----------



## Alatar (Jul 17, 2005)

The company arived at their meeting piont, a tall oak admist the fir's of the forest, and quickly marched back, sorwds drawn.
They roamed the forest, killing small groups of Orc's of beast that were found in the woods.
They came to a glade, where 100 orcs were fighting some five elves that were trying to summon aid.
Eagil broke into a run, the other 29 did the same, "Charge!", some elves firied as they ran, others simply ran into the mass of orcs.


----------



## Gúthwinë (Jul 18, 2005)

The dwarf ran down the hill but was outran by most of them, he was chopping and slicing away at the orcs, he was talking through his killing." I...Hate...When..people..gang...up." the orcs were getting smaller and smaller.


----------



## Wraithguard (Jul 18, 2005)

*Sorry but I'M BACK BABY!*

Necronum walks into the camp as the Elven Captain hands him the letter. One part catches his notice

...you have been chosen to join in the search for an
ancient artifact. Please come to Lòthlorien immediatly
as you should to depart as soon as possible. There is a
large reward in store should you succeed...​Celegorm, Necronum's champion and friend from Mithlond approaches him, "The others are returning to Thranduil's domain, we should return to Mithlond." "No, we are going to Lorien, gather what you can and mount your horse, we have little time." Necronum is soon on his black horse and on the road as Celegorm's golden horse rides up beside him. Silence is broken by the sound of the horses as they speed along towards the Golden Wood.​


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jul 18, 2005)

*was that an intentional cold shoulder?*

*She starred for a moment as he had seemed to have not heard her. Running to the side of the tent she jumped on her horse, pulled her bag with her and let the fine beast gallop after the rest. It only took a moment to catch up to them...*


----------



## Wraithguard (Jul 18, 2005)

They rode on for an hour until the trees around them began to form a solid wall. They became uneasy as they rode up to a rusty bronze gate. Celegorm steps down and opens the rusty gate. A loud, rusty, and slow groan emmits from the old gate as a key falls to the ground, Celegorm throws it to Necronum as he swings the gate wide and mounts his horse. They ride on into the fog, and Necronum immediatly notices a strange, blood-soaked tree to his left that has a fresh corpse pinned to it, where Necronum's vision begins to blur. They continue on for less than hour before they reach another, very similar gate. Necronum opens the gate this time and rides farther into the fog where his blurred vision worsens. However he can still see well enough to notice a blood-soaked tree to his left with a corpse pinned to it. He began to wonder if they had gone in a circle, but the trees made a straight wall and this gate was closed. They rode into the deep fog once more and come across another rusty bronze gate, after opening it they spot the same tree once more. Concern and paranoia began to sweep through them as they soon realized that they were lost in a cursed forest.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jul 18, 2005)

*The voice can from slightly to the side and behind him...* What is this place, and why did you leave so quickly? Will you not tell me? This place holds evil, we must find a way out soon. *She was trying to see clearly but even her thoughts felt clouded.*


----------



## Wraithguard (Jul 18, 2005)

By this time Necronum could barely see as Celegorm rode close by. Necronum pulls out the key and along the shaft he could clearly see words written in red, "The bearer of this key shall wander for eternity" They stopped and began to think of what to do given their situation. Then after a while it occurs to Necronum that it is the key that leaves them lost. He has Celegorm bury the key in an obvious place and they continue towards the gate. When they pass through, Necronum can see once more, and the corpse that has been ever present on the tree is gone and only the spear and blood stains remain, along with the obvious lack of the thick fog. Necronum then returns and retrieves the key, and safely walks back towards the end gate, escortin his horse along with him.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jul 18, 2005)

*starting to feal left out...*

Have you no voice Necronum, or is there something that keeps your mind from me? Where are we going this time? *She was glad to be leaving that place but was not happy about being overlooked. The steps of the horses rang in her ears, what was he thinking? She knew better then to try to read his thoughts by now, but even his face did not show much that helped her.*


----------



## Wraithguard (Jul 18, 2005)

*It all plays out, in the heat of battle you must keep your head fixed.*

Moments after they pass through the gate, Necronum stops Celegorm. "We are being followed and I believe I have forgotten something." "What are you talking about, my lord? Has our plight caused you to hallucinate?" They turn to see another horse and rider approaching them. Celegorm draws his sword but Necronum makes no move but only smiles warmly.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jul 19, 2005)

The fog must have filled your ears my friend. Did you think I could be left behind? *She smiled as she pulled her horse closer to where he stood.* Will you hear me now?


----------



## Wraithguard (Jul 19, 2005)

"I suppose it would be impossible to convince you to stay behind. Now what is it you have to say? We need to be in Lorien by the next sunset."


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jul 19, 2005)

Lorien? I knew you were trying to go somewhere quickly. What is there that you must be so hasty as to not say good bye? *her eyes sparkled for a moment* Will you not tell me of this new quest, or must I pull it from your foggy mind? *She smiled jokingly* You know I am not easily left behind, even the smallest of tracks can still be followed, but if you remember, it was you who found me in the first place.


----------



## Wraithguard (Jul 19, 2005)

"I don't know too much about what we have been asked to do but it was said to be urgent. We shall learn more when we arrive. I would hope it is nothing dire." They begin to ride off into the distance as the wall of trees begins to thin and once again light shines through their branches.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jul 19, 2005)

*The cold of the fog left her mind as the fresh wind blew dark ribbons of hair out of her face. The speed of the horses and the smell of the trees rushing past made her eyes glow with excitement. They were off. She hoped there might not be something wrong, yet at the same time she almost hoped she would get the chance to fight again. A smile formed on her lips, yes, she could use a good mission.*


----------



## Alatar (Jul 19, 2005)

Eagil was reporting back to Lothlorien, he had little else to do. When they advanced at the orc's a black arrow passed trough his arm, and now it had worsened. The poison had been drawn forth, yet he was to weak to walk and was forced to stay in the feild hospital for another day. 
He decieded that when he was able, he would take a few compainons and get fully restored in Lorien.
For now he would wait.


----------



## Gúthwinë (Jul 20, 2005)

" cool" Farlain thought. Lothlorien is where my great cousin Gimli once trod, Farlain limped past the elves towards his horse. A black arrow of Morgul had pierced through his foot, He had followed Eagil since the elf was injured as well.


----------



## Wraithguard (Jul 20, 2005)

They rode on for another hour in the darkness. Necronum was unable to see the low branch ahead of him which threw him off his horse and held him in the air by his cloak. The others rode on for a few more feet before realizing what had happened. After they help him off the branch, he says only one thing before riding off again, "This never happened..." They ride quickly across a strip of land bridging the Deep Fosse to the north and into the Flets of the Galadrim.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: The Hammer of the Underworld (oh! I love it!)*

*It was only her eyes that showed what she though. Looking to Necro. she tries to be heard over the sound of the horses.* How much farther tell we are there? *It was now too dark to keep up a good pace, only she could see well enough, but that wouldn't help the others much.* Perhaps we should walk if not make camp. We would not want anything else to not happen.


----------



## Wraithguard (Jul 20, 2005)

"We should before one of these trees 'mysteriously' hits you as well." They stop and make camp. "It is another twelve miles afore we reach our destination." Celegorm informed them. Necronum's eyes had turned red to compensate for the darkness. It would seem that seeing in shades of crimson was more efficient than pure black.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jul 20, 2005)

*Gracefully dismounting, Estelmeoi stretched tight legs and reached to pull her bag down.* Only twelve miles... this should be a good place to rest a while then. We don't want to look like common travelers when we get there. *Sparkling eyes glanced around looking for a place to set her things and tie down their horses. The air was calm and cool, bright stars could be seen in the dark sky and nothing felt wrong about this place. After seeing to their rides, she spread out her blanket, set her things on it and started to collect wood for a small fire.*


----------



## Wraithguard (Jul 20, 2005)

*And then he ignited the dry wood with his LASER VISION! HAHA!*

"It has been many a year since I was last here. I even wonder if they kept my things safe, for if they had I would wish to make use of them. I have not used Celestial Fire in battle for a long time, and I do not wish my armor to rust. However I doubt black steel is going to decay anytime soon." He lays back on the cold, hard ground and somehow finds comfort in this.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jul 20, 2005)

*sounds like SOMEONE'S haveing fun!*

You must remember though, I fight, but I can not be the one to take life... *Her eyes were staring to close as she fell asleep curled up on her bed. The fire now burned warmly and Celegrom was on watch.* Unless you want my healing to fade... I will not let you battle without me there... but I can not risk that fate while you still insist on fighting carelessly... You should know that much...


----------



## Wraithguard (Jul 20, 2005)

*You're darn tootin!*

"I shall endevour to keep you out of battle as much as possible. However, you are far too persistant to do so effectivly. I don't know why I still cling to my old posessions. The armor and weapons I have now more than satisfy me, and yet I still feel incomplete without my father's sword and the armor I was given on my twentieth turning, just days after I completed my training. But hopefully it will be returned when I request it." Necronum quietly falls into a deep slumber with his head rested against a rock and his body lying still on the cold, damp ground.


----------



## Gúthwinë (Jul 21, 2005)

*Hmm which is faster to Lothlorien the woods or the plain?*Nah woods* Farlain stumbled through the woods hitting low branches, tripping over fallen logs. It was a nightmare. After walking for Days he walked by a camp. * Horses, Orcs don't use horses!* He walked in, and two swords were held to his throat, "Ehem You know curtesy is not stick swords at em but welcome them!" Still with swords at his throat he sat at a fallen log. " *Mumbles things god enough to have a head cut off* Stinkin Soldiers darn too protective if you ask me."


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jul 21, 2005)

*In a voice that almost sounded like a growl...* "Who are you and why are you here?" *Her eyes flashed in the darkness. Had he been following them? Perhaps he was a... she pointed her blade at the vain in his neck.* "Are you a spy? Be careful what you say fool. It may be your last."


----------



## Wraithguard (Jul 21, 2005)

*The tree reaches down it's mighty branch and catapults Estelmeoi a good fifty feet*

Making no move to speak, he sheathes one of his blades and presses the edge of the other closer to his carotid artery. The sun begins to rise over the trees as his eyes begin to fade back to their normal, jet black color, and the sunlight shown off the threads of Mithril in his armour, creating a beautiful sparkling sight that warmed the air around it. The calm breeze blew his hair and that of his companions creating a very peaceful environment were it not for the situation.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jul 21, 2005)

*WHAT?! ouch... sorry!*

*She froze where she was. Speeking to Nec. in her mind~ "I am sorry my lord, should I try not to be what I am? If this is a friend he is safe. If not, do as you will."~ *She started to pull back to let him take charge. Breathing deeply of the dawn air and fealing the sun warm her, she started to think what would now need done. They where so close, yet this might have chainged things... she hoped not.*


----------



## Wraithguard (Jul 21, 2005)

Sheathing his other sword, he speaks out loud. "I refuse to kill something so weak and defensless. We should continue on while the day is young." He walks off and fetches the horses. He hopes that there will be fewer distractions in the future.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jul 21, 2005)

*Glaring for a moment, she puts her things back in her pack and prepares for another day of ridding. She wanted to say something, but was unable to get the words to sound right. She mounted quietly and waited for Neco. to take the lead. It was not a good time to upset him now, she knew that well enough.*


----------



## Wraithguard (Jul 21, 2005)

The begin to ride onward, the wind blowing at their backs, pushing them along their trail as it whistles through the trees behind them. Within hours they are able to see Caras Galadon in the distance.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jul 21, 2005)

*She had stayed silent all this time letting her mind wander over what she knew and what she had yet to learn. Somehow she felt that something would not go well, but hopped she was wrong. She looked up from her thoughts to glance at her friend. She had been the fool, could he forgive her that? Ah well, it was not the first time, why had she not remembered... They rode for a while still in silence... *


----------



## Wraithguard (Jul 21, 2005)

They rode into the pavilion, greeted by several Elves to took their horses to a stable and escorted them to Celeborn and Galadriel. Necronum approaches them solemnly as Celegorm rests on a knee as if he were awaiting something that would require him to jump into action. "Why have I been summoned? Is their a petty errand you will not stoop so low as to perform that you would call me forth?" Ignoring his attitude and snide comments Celeborn informs them of the situation, "I have called you here because I need you and a small group to find a certain artifact before Sauron does. Should he find this it will not matter if he has the ring or not he will gain enough power to take a physical form once more, and destroy the free peoples of Middle-Earth." Necronum was still not pleased. "Let me guess you need _me_ to risk the lives of _my_ men and companions to attempt to find this artifact under _your _orders? I will accept under two conditions: That it will be more than my resources used to recover it and that what is mine is returned to me." "Very well, there were others to undergo this with you anyway, but as for your... possesions, they are being stored nearby, I will have you escorted to them and have your friends here escorted to their quarters." With that they are led away and it is silent once more.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jul 21, 2005)

*It was hard for her to not wander away from her guide. This was a beautiful place to see. When shown to her room, she thanked the Elf and walked around looking at all that was there. The walls were mostly open to the air and as she stood gazing out, a lightly scented breeze brushed past her face making her close her eyes and breath in deeply of the peace. It would be some time tell their meeting, and the bed was soft and warm from the sunlight that fell over it. She had not slept like this before, only a shadow of a dream caused her to stir.*


----------



## Wraithguard (Jul 21, 2005)

He was now standing atop a white tower, contrasting heavily with his plated armor. It was solid, the breastplate was made up of interlocking plates overlain with a solid sheet on black-steel, with the pauldrons being large, round, thick, and a row of spikes ran from beside his head down towards the arm, stopping just before reaching a flat angle, and a single row of curved spikes running down his back. The gauntlets were much like the breastplate except they linked to the breastplate with a thin leather sleeve, reinforced with black-steel studs. His greaves were made up of several, thick black-steel cones that were stacked, upsidedown, locking downward to his boots and were elongated at their outside edges to form sharp spikes, and his boots were solid black-steel which connected to the boots with thick leather sleeve and reinforced with metal plating. Along with the dark color were red stains that were put at many areas that were it not obviously paint would appear to be blood. The single sword was long, a little under four feet and relatively thin. It was insanely sharp and the color of dry iron. The hilt fell back on its ends, providing a secondary blade over the knuckle, and was inset with a single, medium sized ruby where the blade meets the hilt. It's name was Celestial Fire, the legendary blade of Nùmenor. He stared over the city of Lòthlorien with extreme scorn and the memories of his past began to haunt him, bringing him to a mood of extreme hate.


----------



## Gúthwinë (Jul 21, 2005)

*Hmm weak and defenseless eh* He frowned*Yeah right* He followed the the troops to the White Tower and sat on the bench and slid into a dreamless sleep.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jul 22, 2005)

*She came fully awake sitting up on the bed, something in her hand. Looking down she found that she had grabbed her knife and held it tightly. What sort of dream was that? What was going on? Her mind spun as the last of the dream left her, only one thought still clinging to the edge of conciseness. Where was Necronum? She stood up, hurriedly pulled on the old cape, did not bother to tie her hair back and walked to the door in the hope that someone could tell her where he could be found. She must talk to him. A dark thought clouded her mind and her heart felt as though it had been touched by ice.*


----------



## Wraithguard (Jul 22, 2005)

A slow and peaceful rain began to fall as he stood at the edge of the tower overlooking Lorien. Calmness once again flowed through him and the anger is driven away. Celestial Fire gripped tightly in his hand, he swings the sword through the air, leaving a literal blast of air that cuts through the limb of a nearby tree that falls to the ground with a thud.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jul 22, 2005)

*Where was he? She had asked and was pointed in the direction of a tower down one of the paths. Walking swiftly she hardly toke notice of the cool rain drops that fell on her face. Finally there were stairs leading up a smooth white tower. Almost to the top, her feet stopped and she reached out to touch the door that stood closed in her path. Should she stop here or go on through? It pushed open on smooth hinges and she could see the figure standing at the outer wall watching out over the forest. He looked so different now, it almost worried her to see him in the dark armor. Instead of going to him, she closed the door and sat on the top step to think over what she would say.*


----------



## Wraithguard (Jul 22, 2005)

He continued to examine the blade. The ruby inset at the bottom in only half of a ruby and on the other side is half an emerald. The blade is curved like a scimitar and still incredibly sharp despite the years it has remained unattended here in Lorien. Something about the sword made him feel at peace, but it was not an easy thing to keep this peace considering the sword remains quite hot to the touch, which in turn, heats his gauntlet. He continues to lop of branches with the air blasts from the sword until he becomes satisfied with it's power. He then begins draw a large, blue rune in the middle of the tower floor.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jul 22, 2005)

*Hearing what sounded like an arrow or flying blade, she got to her feet and pushed the door open.*


----------



## Wraithguard (Jul 22, 2005)

The rain had stopped over the tower but contined all around. He stood in the center of the rune and began to chant something. Within moments the rune changed from blue to green and a single blue flame formed at the outside of the rune and began to revolve around leaving a burning trail behind it until it reached the center, and Necronum. From the center a jet of black fire shot upwards into the sky and then it all died down once more. In the center stood Necronum with his eyes on the sky and Celestial Fire, which was now glowing with a bright silver hue, was gripped tightly in his hand, and the rune begins to fade just before the rain fell once more upon the top of the tower.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jul 22, 2005)

*Her hands covered her eyes as the light grew. When the flame calmed, her hands fell and she could see Necronum standing with sword held high. Her feet moved only a few steps through the door and words fell from her mouth as the rain once again touched the floor.* Is all well my lord?


----------



## Wraithguard (Jul 22, 2005)

*The Midnight Ride of Paul Mithrandir! "The Orcs are coming! The Orcs are coming!"*

"All is well indeed. I trust you had a good rest? We wait only to be told when to leave and we shall be off once more to complete a probably meaningless task. I would like to put this to good use before it rots."


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jul 22, 2005)

*LOL! I like your title! Very Cool!*

"I did indeed rest well, though..." *She paused for a moment before continuing.* I saw something that will not leave my mind. Something I hope was only to be a dream and no more... *She had been looking at the sword instead of at him. It was indeed of fine craftsmanship, looking both beautiful and very deadly.* "May I ask how that came to you?"


----------



## Wraithguard (Jul 22, 2005)

"The sword? It was my father's before he gave it to me. The sword is the first weapon forged in Nùmenor many years ago. Perhaps I will keep it and perhaps I'll put it back into storage, this time in Mithlond where it belongs. Now what of your dream?"


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jul 22, 2005)

*She rapped her arms around herself and closed her eyes.* "I was in a field, a breeze was all that moved and the sun was just rising. A red sun. I could see a fire on the hill and turned to look for your face, but never found it... I ran to the edge of the forest and found only your helm... it was then that something touched my shoulder, as I started to turn I could see a bloody blade held ready... that is when I awoke." *Her face was still turned down as her voice faded.*


----------



## Wraithguard (Jul 23, 2005)

"Sounds like I got eaten. That makes me feel really good right now. Perhaps I will have to be more careful in the future." He is obviously fatigued and is trying to hold on to consiousness as his mind begins to falter.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jul 23, 2005)

"As I said, I hope it to be no more then a dream." *She sighed and looked up at him. His face looked worn, his eyes bleared.* "Have you not rested all this time?" *One arm went around his side as she led him to a bench under a shelter not far from where they stood.* "As you said, we must wait for our mission. Tell then it would be wise for you to rest." *She smiled as he let the bench take the weight off his feet. Finding a few small pillows, she placed some beside him and left the others on the floor. She walked to the edge of the tower to stand and watch out over the city, a light wind brushed the hair out of her face.*


----------



## Gúthwinë (Jul 23, 2005)

Farlain awoke with a start. *Where is everybody?* He grabbed his axes and started wandering around the tower. *Wow, We are in competion in building.* He then found a single room at the end of the hall, he opened it and walked in. There sat a wonderful Double-bladed axe. It had a Lapis-lazuli right in the center and a golden strip across each side of the blade. He grabbed it and replaced it with one of his own.*It feels like I was born to wield this axe.* He then walked out. He then went into the woods for some training. His axe whizzed around expertly slicing through the wild onions he found. * What I really need are some orcs.* He looked up at the tower and saw Necronum talking to that other Girl. He shrugged and went back to his practice. An arrow then whizzed by his ear. "Whoops!" There stood a small elf with a bow. * I guess they train early then* "You might wanna watch your aim." He said to the boy. The boy apologized and sped off, seconds later two full grown elves with razor sharp lances came towards him. "Wha' in Dulin's bane is 'rong with you. What did I do?"...


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jul 29, 2005)

*The view from where she stood would have had most at a loss for words, but though her eyes looked out over the land, her mind refused to let them see. She had not told him everything... perhaps she never should. The sounds had been so real, the warmth of the fresh blood on her hands and the smell of fright and anger haunted her senses. A shiver ran down her spine as she closed her eyes trying to force the thoughts from her mind.* 'Please let it only be a passing dream. I want not to face that...' *Only a whisper, her voice was caught on the breeze and lost. One tear ran down her cheek before a soft hand brushed it away.*


----------



## Gúthwinë (Jul 30, 2005)

While Farlain was trying not to get nasty, the elves were closing in. " Alrighty yeh asked for it" HE then swung his blades hard across the lances. The sliced at the tip and fell harmlessly to the ground. The two then sped away. He had some time alone when another pair of elves came in and almost took off his ear. " Not again!"


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 4, 2005)

*Time went past and the light rain continued and grew slightly, though Points of clear sky made way for some of the stars to shine through. The breeze picked up for a moment in a last effort to show it's strength before fading away into the evening. Dark hair, slightly damp from the cool mist, hung down the long back and over the shoulders of the still figure. A light sigh could just be heard, then silent foot steps carried her back under the shelter. She could tell he was sleeping well now, his breathing was calm and his face relaxed. Her gaze fell to pillows at the foot of the bench, he would know when he saw her. In a moment her form changed into that of a fine, black feline. She would wait here, green eyes half closed, and let her mind think on other things for a while.*


----------



## Wraithguard (Aug 4, 2005)

Hours passed as mere seconds as he slept peacefully for the first time in an age. Yet something in his mind brought him to awaken, and his eyes first saw the pouring rain, the soothing sight and the peaceful sound. He glanced down at the black cat and silently laughed as he rose to his feet. The stagnant smell of the rain seemed sweet as honey as he began to walk into the rain, letting his shadowed hair soak in the clean liquid as the sun set behind the Ered Luin and the Moon arose above the peaks of Mordor's haunting wall.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 4, 2005)

*The dark head raised to watch him, green eyes almost glowing. She stretched and sat up, a dark tail twitching slightly, almost mischievously. Reaching to his mind she asked if had slept well and if he minded her being in this form.*


----------



## Wraithguard (Aug 4, 2005)

A few positive replys and he was once more lost within the laberynth of his own mind. He peered off into the East and towards the Barad-dûr, and towards the Dark Lord himself. Hatred, restlessness, and fear ran through his mind as he thought of the trageties and horrors of the past ages and of his own past, and how it will all come full-circle when the Dark Lord is thrown down and his chains are broken.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 4, 2005)

*She watched him for a few moments before letting a slight puff of air out of a feline nose. After waiting and thinking she walked towards him in her elven form once again. No words were said as she stood beside him, one hand placed lightly on his shoulder. The night was becoming cool, the breeze returning, only the rain kept her lose hair from blowing around. She loved the rain, so fresh and calming, that was part of why her eyes sparkled as they did now.*


----------



## Gúthwinë (Aug 5, 2005)

For the first and last time in his life, he did something he regretted..He had killed an elf. The elves were coming at him and he had no choice. But when he did...A lance sliced through his neck..........



Simon looked down from his window, the gruesome fight, if you could call it a fight, had ended. The dwarf had been killed, he bowed his head solemnly, as it was his uncle who had been killed. It was the first time in years he had come back to Caras Galadhon, and he feared, his last. He walked through the halls, viewing rooms he walked by. He then walked into a room where a man slept and a woman stood beside him. "Oh! Sorry for Intruding." He began to walk out when a large orange cat came bounding across the hall, he fell back from suprise and landed hard on the floor, everything went black.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 6, 2005)

*She looked oddly at the uncontious man in the door way. Who was he and why was he here!? Looking back to Necornum...* "Come, my friend. You must be hungry by now. Perhaps we might beg some food from our hosts." *The slight tease danced in her eyes as her soft voice spoke not far from his ear. Taking one step back, she held her hand out a little ways and waited for him.* 


((ooc) So I'm lost! What will I change next!?  (or will that work?))


----------



## Gúthwinë (Aug 7, 2005)

Ok, and it was a different cat. I'll delete it.


----------



## Gúthwinë (Aug 7, 2005)

The world came into focus and Simon jumped to his feet. " Whoa..I'll leave you two here." He rushed out of the room and then sat at the steps. _Aren't they lucky, they have each other and me...I'm stuck here alone and Invisible. _He drew his sword and spun it around on the ground. " Well! I don't need you!" He yelled into the sky, he didn't care if anyone heard. "I can take care of myself!" He jumped up sheathed his sword and walked towards the the south exit, he paused when he heard a scream. " No! Please!" Simon sped towards the scream, he then slumped away when he saw kids playing a game. "Shouldn't be fake screaming." He mumbled. He continued on back reconsidered, he ran back into the tower and found a small cnfertable spot near the two people. He then fell asleep.........


Last Fortnight.

"No! Please don't take him Bedrang!" A voice said

"Well the elf offered us 1000 gems for him, and I accepted." Another voice said.....

"HELLO!"


A young boy was standing over Simon. "You were tossing and turning!" Simon nodded to the boy and started to pace the floor. _Who were those voices? Who is Bedrang? Who was being sold...Was it me? _A thousand questions reeled his mind. " Thanks son, could you get me some food?" He nodded "I knew you'd ask. I got it for you and your pals over there." Simon opened his mouth then closed. He got up and walked to them. " I wondered if you wanted some food. The boy..." "Galaham." "Galaham brought a banquet. Do you want some? Miss uh..."


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 7, 2005)

*She looked now at the man with a mixture of confusion, curiosity and kindness.* "Thank you for asking sir. But I have a hard time giving my name to just anyone... My I ask to whom I speak?" *Her pose was relaxed as she stood next to Necornum and leaned slightly against the wall that ran around the edge of the tower. He still looked to be deep in thought for he had not yet noticed their company. She wondered what might cause him to act this way, but if needed she would be swift enough to act. Her eyes were kept on the man.*


----------



## Gúthwinë (Aug 8, 2005)

"Oh..Well My name is Simon, if you want to know." He was still pondering about the dream. "Uhh..Do you ever have any weird dreams? I know it is a stupid question but I just wanna know." He then began to tell her about the short dream as well as one he had ages ago.



Six months ago

 "There was a vast canyon before me, on each side stood a figure, a man and a woman. I looked back and saw a vast army of orcs too many to count. I looked at the two and we clung and jumped. The orcs followed, chanting something that sounded like "Necronum!" Whatever that is. It is as if we were meant to do something."

"So what do you think. It was a vague remembrance of the dream."


----------



## Wraithguard (Sep 14, 2005)

The warm, moist air was filled with screams of terror as a band of very large Orcs, possible Uruk-hai crossed a series of makeshift bridges that were lain across the Deep Fosse and began to force their way through the Flets of Galadrim and towards their location. The Elves fought back but only to a certain avail. The Uruks set fire to the many trees they passed and soon the night sky was lit a bright orange-red. The smell of burning vegetation brought anger and the desire for vengence and a great adrenaline rush. The Uruks took few losses and slowed not as they came closer and closer to the tower itself.


----------

